# Motorcycles I've owned



## Eric L

Post up bikes that you own currently and past. photos if ya can find 'em. most of mine are long before digital photos, so I'll find similar ones on the net to show.

first two, then I gotta step out to make some sawdust.

1980 RM125 bought new in 1980 ..$1300
1980 RM250 bought used 1981 ..$1000


----------



## mbsieg

Oh this may take a while!!
1999 Suzuki DR650 Dual sport
1995 Kawasaki 550 street bike
1980 CB900 Custom street bike
1979 Kawasaki KDX 420 Dirt bike
1979 Kawasaki KE100 dirt bike
1978 Honda CB450 street bike
1977 Honda CB360 street bike
1977 Yamaha DT175 Dirt bike
1976 Yamaha DT175 Dirt bike
1975 Kawasaki KE175 Dirt bike
1970 Honda CB100 Street bike 
I am sure their is more let me get out the ol photo album


----------



## Big Dog

Suzuki TS90
Bultaco 360
Yamaha 750 Special
(2) HD Lowrider 77' grey and 78' black
HD Tour Glide Classic currently with 107,000 miles


----------



## Big Dog

(cont) got a couple quads too ............... Honda 450 Foreman and Kawasaki 750 Brute Force


----------



## mtntopper

I have been riding two wheelers since 1962. (I probably should be a paraplegic cripple now - lucky I guess) Pics would take up way too much space. Some bikes I probably don't even remember, and the years???  I worked at several dealerships in my younger years and rode the dealership motorcycles also. They are not on my list. I will start the list with what I actually remember owning:

1. Honda 50 Sport
2. Yamaha 100 Twin 
3. Harley Sprint
4. Kawasaki KE175 Dual Sport
5. Kawasaki 500 (2 stroke 3 cylinder street rocket)
6. Kawasaki KE125 Dual Sport
7. Kawasaki 750 (4 cylinder street bike)
8. Kawasaki 250 Trials 
9. Honda 250 Reflex (semi trials)
10. Kawasaki 750 Vulcan


----------



## Junkman

In 2000 I was offered a 1948 Indian that was a basket case in a customers cellar.  Her husband died and she just wanted the cellar cleaned out.  It was free, but not being a motorcycle person, I passed the information onto some others that I thought would be interested.  Since it was November, everyone that I gave the info to just sat on it doing nothing.  I spoke to here every few weeks when she came into the store for dog food, and she just about begged me to come and take it away.  I had no interest, and one week she came in to say that it was gone.  I asked who took it, and she said that she had rented a dumpster and had a few neighborhood kids load it up with the stuff that was in the cellar and garage.  To think that I could have had it for free, but not being a bike person, I wasn't interested.  Now that I am retired and have plenty of time, I probably could have found the time to become a biker.. My first, last, and only bike was a 1948 Harley 3 wheeler retired police bike.  I tuned it over because I didn't know how to ride it, and then I was afraid of it.  It went back to where my father got it from.........


----------



## Eric L

my first bike was a 1975 Xr75 that I bought for $75 without my mothers permission... I was 13.

after the Suzuki's, I got a 82 IT 175 ... $800 used in about 1983, it was a good bike for quite awhile.


----------



## Av8r3400

Hey, Dog - Love the tour glide here's my Road Glide.

History:
1966 Bridgestone Sport 50
1973 Yamaha 100 Enduro
1981 Yamaha 650 Special
1982 Yamaha 550 Vision
1969 H-D Sportster
1979 H-D FX Low Rider
1989 H-D FXR (Set up like a Road King)
2000 H-D FLT Road Glide


----------



## pixie

Sorry, no pics

1970 Triumph Trophy 500 ... still have it

1965 Triumph Bonneville 650

1979 Yamaha 650 Special ( owned it 3 different times !! )

1972 Honda 500

1996 Honda 500 ..can't remember the model. Low seat, footpegs out front, hated it.

1998 Kawasaki 250 on/off road


----------



## Doc

I've had:
68 Triumph 250  (never could stop all the little oil leaks on that one).
70 Honda 350
Now I'm on to ATV's:
96 Honda Four Trax 300
99 Honda Foreman 450 ES.
Oh yeah and I wouldn't want to forget my water motorcycle:
95 Yamaha 700 Jet Ski.


----------



## Eric L

1985 XR600R bought new 1986  $1600
1987 XR600R basket case in 1988 $700
1986 XR600R basket case in 1996 $600
1996 XR600R bought used in 2002  $2600
1987 XL250 bought new 1988 $2200
1979 XL250 basket case in 1988 $free


----------



## Eric L

1984 ATC200X bought used 1985   $1000 Fun ....for a while
1985 ATC250R bought used 1986     $1300 F'in Scary sometimes 
1988 KDX200 bought new 1988      $1800  Effective woods machine


----------



## bczoom

Eric L said:
			
		

> 1985 ATC250R bought used 1986     $1300 F'in Scary sometimes


I stayed out of this thread since my bikes were very old school and wasn't worth the mention (70's Honda 350's).

But, YOU NAILED THE JACKPOT on mentioning the '85 250R.  That was my first off-road vehicle.  What a machine...
Mine was a little tweaked.  I could do 0-80 without the front tire touching the ground.   If I could have only stopped the spark plug fowling issue...  Riding with the other machines was just too slow for it so it fouled.

I felt guilty for getting $500 for it when I sold it in approx. 1996.  I lost that guilt when I see they're now going for over $2000.


----------



## Eric L

Yeah, the mid '80 was the turning point for 2 stroke dirt machines. They started improving at a really high rate.


----------



## Melensdad

You guys are just a bunch of little old ladies.  

Until you have straddled 49cc's of scooter power you honestly don't know what a real ride is all about 

Oh, and I have a yellow one too


----------



## thcri RIP

How'd I miss this thread.    No pics but we had a Norton 750 which got sold and then we got an 850 after that.  That was in the mid 70's.  Rough bikes and did not have much power to them.  A Honda 750 would walk all over either one of them.


murph


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> You guys are just a bunch of little old ladies.
> 
> Until you have straddled 49cc's of scooter power you honestly don't know what a real ride is all about
> 
> Oh, and I have a yellow one too



How do you strap them to your feet?


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:
			
		

> How do you strap them to your feet?


I could tell you, but that eliminates the challenge


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK BOB.


Well then.  I currently own a 2003 Honda XR650R.  It has been modified for Desert Racing.  Its the only one I currently ride.  I dont have any pictures stored on this computer.  I do on my D.O.A. one.  Guess I need to get some more  pictures.  We currently have (2) 50cc, 70cc,100,200 XRs and XR650R and CRF450X,  TT500 (just sold) XT600 (not running) Honda 110 trail bike (in storage).  I have owned so many bukes over the years I really cant remeber all of them and dont want to.  But here is a pretty current list.


----------



## Hutchman

Never really been much of a motorcycle guy, but I have owned a few. Had a '72 Yamaha 360 Enduro I used to ride on the trails around home back around 1973. Right now I have a '79, I think, Yamaha QT 50 buried out in the shed and also a '79 Kawasaki SR 650 I should clean up and get rid of. The guy I bought the Kaw from was moving and didn't want to haul it to Michigan so I took it off his hands. He had rebuilt the engine, took it down to bike week and then parked it. I got it running, rode it about 2 miles and parked again.  Hutch


----------



## elsmitro

Big Dog said:
			
		

> How do you strap them to your feet?


Put your feet through the wheel wells.





I don't remember the years...

early 80's Honda XL 80 new
"             Honda Rebel 250 used
86?         Yamaha PW50 used
06          Yerf Dog 3203 new
96           Honda XR 80 used
06          Suzuki Vinson 500 new


----------



## BoneheadNW

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> You guys are just a bunch of little old ladies.
> 
> Until you have straddled 49cc's of scooter power you honestly don't know what a real ride is all about
> 
> Oh, and I have a yellow one too


Is that a "racing stripe" on the seat of the blue one? 

Just saw this thread for the first time.
Bonehead


----------



## dzalphakilo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Until you have straddled 49cc's of scooter power you honestly don't know what a real ride is all about


 
If 49 cc's of scooter power is a real ride to you, I'm figuring you're straddling Mrs. Surka wrong

For myself, a Yamaha YZ and a Honda CR for off road, and a Kawasaki KZ 1100.  That bike was pretty fast at the time.


----------



## RedRocker

Here's a couple, I'll add another when I can get my hands on the pic.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Redrocker........neat looking trailer in the second pic........never seen one like that.  Is that sitting on only one wheel?  More info and pics if you've got'em!

My first bike was a yamaha tw200......no pics!

My second bike.......1985 nighthawk450





My third bike was a 1979 yamaha xs650........never did take any pictures of it even though I restored it from the ground up.

My fourth bike........1980 Honda goldwing






Don't have a bike right now but plan on getting another one once the kids are a bit older and I've got more time to ride.


----------



## RedRocker

It's a Uni-Go single wheel trailer, pretty cool trailer.


----------



## Gatorboy

Honda Trail 70:





Hodaka SuperRat:





Suzuki GS850L:





HD Fatboy:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

RedRocker said:


> It's a Uni-Go single wheel trailer, pretty cool trailer.



If its a single wheel trailer, how does it stay up when you're stopped?  Is it a special type hitch setup that would prevent it from "flopping over" when you slow down?


----------



## RedRocker

Here's the other one.


----------



## Gatorboy

Hey RR,

I've brought a bit of life back into your images.


----------



## Bobcat

1982/3/4 Yamaha 650 Heritage Special (don't remember the exact year, but around there somewhere)
1994 Honda 1100 Shadow

I miss the 650. Ex-girlfriend got ticked that I was hanging out at a buddies house instead of coming straight home after work. She tracked me down and ran over the bike with her pickup while it was parked in my buddies driveway. Women, sheesh!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bob- was that 650 one of those vibrating pigs like mine?  I remember mine rumbled like a wannabe harley........seat was hard as a rock and after 15 miles, I couldn't feel my butt anymore.


----------



## Bobcat

That be it!! After a couple hundred miles, I'd get off of it and my hands, etc would be numb! A great across-town bike, but rough for any distance. Always seemed to need one more gear! I had pretty close to 100K on it. Rode it all year long, even in a little snow (I was young and foolish). Electric and kick start, by the way.

The Shadow is a much nicer ride, except when cold rain water puddles in the cushy seat!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds about right!  I've seen others with a softer seat but mine was basically equivalent to a peice of lumber with 1/2 inch of padding on it.  It put a milder version of ape hanger handlebars on mine and had the foam paded handlegrips just to lessen the vibrations.  I remember one time I had mistakenly left the ignition on which killed the battery.  When I went to kick start it, I discovered that my kickstart wouldn't catch fully.  The familly jewels have never really recovered from that episode!


----------



## Bobcat

Well, that deserves another  !!

Looking at RedRockers pictures, he must buy crappy film or he is really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really old.


----------



## Bobcat

I didn't include my '78 Pacer Moped. Not really a motorcycle and you'd all probably just laugh at me.


You're laughing, aren't you? Stop.


Ok, ok, you can stop now.


No, really. I mean it. Stop!


Ah, come on!


----------



## Spiffy1

mbsieg said:


> Oh this may take a while!!
> 1999 Suzuki DR650 Dual sport
> 1995 Kawasaki 550 street bike
> 1980 CB900 Custom street bike
> 1979 Kawasaki KDX 420 Dirt bike
> 1979 Kawasaki KE100 dirt bike
> 1978 Honda CB450 street bike
> 1977 Honda CB360 street bike
> 1977 Yamaha DT175 Dirt bike
> 1976 Yamaha DT175 Dirt bike
> 1975 Kawasaki KE175 Dirt bike
> 1970 Honda CB100 Street bike
> I am sure their is more let me get out the ol photo album


 
Back when my skin [and skull] were thicker, I [once and once only!] rode a worn out CB350 from Sioux Falls to Rapid City.  I got there, barely, but it sounded like a weedeater on wheels at 70mph across I90.  I actually enjoyed the same trip on a CX500, but still a bit weak for the task.  I finally got a Suzuki 1000, which had the power, but too tempermental, so I said no more bikes 'till I can afford a Harley.....still waiting!


----------



## RedRocker

bobpierce said:


> Well, that deserves another  !!
> 
> Looking at RedRockers pictures, he must buy crappy film or he is really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really old.




Hey, that's the best 110 you could get in 69 or 70!!
And yes, I'm just really really really old!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bobpierce said:


> I didn't include my '78 Pacer Moped. Not really a motorcycle and you'd all probably just laugh at me.
> 
> 
> You're laughing, aren't you? Stop.
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, you can stop now.
> 
> 
> No, really. I mean it. Stop!
> 
> 
> Ah, come on!



Moped?????   That's pretty much equivalent to a "Kristi".  Just a wannabe in the motorcycle world.  Just like a Kristi is a wannabe in the snowcat world.

Moped says:  "When I grow up, I'm gunna be a harley!"

Kristi snowcat says: "When I grow up, I'm gunna be a Tucker!"

Actually Mopeds are cool!  Used to have one!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LMAO!


----------



## BigAl RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Moped?????  That's pretty much equivalent to a "Kristi". Just a wannabe in the motorcycle world. Just like a Kristi is a wannabe in the snowcat world.
> 
> Moped says: "When I grow up, I'm gunna be a harley!"
> 
> Kristi snowcat says: "When I grow up, I'm gunna be a Tucker!"
> 
> quote]
> 
> Well I don't think that was really called for .........
> 
> Whats that saying " He who laughs last ......laughs best  " We shall see real soon whose #1 and it won't be a Pimp Imp, Puckered Tucker, Snot Trac, Snot Blaster , or a LSD . It shall be Yetti !!!!!    Thank you ... Thank you very much .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL.

My Super Pimp will out run your tracked bathtub any day!  I think.


----------



## RedRocker

Thanks Gatorboy, I missed your post.


----------

